# Airventure 2009



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2009)

Well today I got to go to Airventure with the family today. Im very tired and sunburned. Eric you have to get out here one year. Boy did they change things. Most for the best. Great airshow though some of the aircraft that where suppose to show where no shows. The Bf-109 didnt show along with the Japanese Zero. There was a surprise though and I have never seen this before 5 P-40's where on the grounds including one that was shown for the first time on Monday. 

Any way here are some pictures in no particular order.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2009)

Yet More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2009)

And more

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2009)

And yet more!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2009)

Bored yet!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2009)

Very Cool! Did you see a very clean L-39 there? If you go back and catch the owner, tell him you know me. I do work on his aircraft.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very Cool! Did you see a very clean L-39 there? If you go back and catch the owner, tell him you know me. I do work on his aircraft.



Unfortunently you couldnt get to them, they were farther down the runway because there where so many T-28's. Since they where down farther off the run way they where off limits to any one but the pilots that flew or owned them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh man, those are incredible!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2009)

Very cool material Mcdrow! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2009)

I am jealous!!

I've wanted to go to AV for ages, and never seem to get a chance to get back there 

Great photos, hopefully you have some more for us!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 31, 2009)

me 2--thanks for sharing.. wish i was there 
more please


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2009)

Great stuff. I have been wanting to get back there again. I really wanted to go this year for the 60th anniversary of the T-28. Thanks for the lineup shot of them. I am hoping to get out there for it in the next couple of years and spend the week there.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, Eric that was only a sample shot of the most in a row of the T-28's. They had them scattered around all over.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Some more as requested


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

And yet more!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

More still!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

More


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pics Paul
that looked like a hot day to be standing around in a leather flying helmet

Out of interest, how many P-40s showed up? There seemed to be a fair few. Those two civilian jobs, joined together at the wing, could they/it actually fly? Or was everything controlled from one cockpit?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent Paul looks like you had a great time.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## Midnight Mission (Aug 1, 2009)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!!!
Ruffy


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Nice pics Paul
> that looked like a hot day to be standing around in a leather flying helmet
> 
> Out of interest, how many P-40s showed up? There seemed to be a fair few. Those two civilian jobs, joined together at the wing, could they/it actually fly? Or was everything controlled from one cockpit?



Hi Colin, the civilian job joined at the wings can fly. A picture of it flying is on page 1. In the center where the wings are joined will be the launch pad for the new passenger space ship. As far as P-40's showing up there. There where 5. The temperature there was very comfortable. When I got there it was 56 degree's F and the high was 78 degree's F with a slight breeze.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent pics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice pictures. 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2009)

Great stuff, Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I just found out yesterday that there will be a reenactment in Rockford IL this month. Suppose to be 900 reenactments with tanks, horses, trucks, jeeps and such including pyrotechnics for three days. German troops, American troops, Japanese troops the whole nine yards I guess. Will see if I can find out more.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Aug 1, 2009)

cool. and thanks for sharing pal. just a tad jealous here..hehe


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 1, 2009)

Great photos Paul, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, Check this out Gunther.

Rockford


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2009)

Damn I can never catch that Lysander flying


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Damn I can never catch that Lysander flying



I beleive its suppose to fly back on Sunday to Canada, I have no idea what time it will leave but you may be able to catch to then.

Hope it helps
Paul


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2009)

I am now officialy depressed !. Havent been to Osh since 2005 and now have an industrial strength sulk looking at all these great shots, wishing I was there !

Thanks for posting Paul, thats a great selection. I see the red Hunter is still parked up next to the Mig like it was back in 05. It was for sale then, is it still ?. Last time I saw it, one of the main legs had blown a seal and it was distinctly lop-sided.

Do you know if the Comet flew, as that is one 'plane, I would love to see in the air.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Geedee said:


> I am now officialy depressed !. Havent been to Osh since 2005 and now have an industrial strength sulk looking at all these great shots, wishing I was there !
> 
> Thanks for posting Paul, thats a great selection. I see the red Hunter is still parked up next to the Mig like it was back in 05. It was for sale then, is it still ?. Last time I saw it, one of the main legs had blown a seal and it was distinctly lop-sided.
> 
> Do you know if the Comet flew, as that is one 'plane, I would love to see in the air.




Many thanks Gary, Last I saw the Hunter was still for sale, as for the Comet Im not sure if it flew that day or not. So much going on as I only got to go for one day this year due to wife being laid off. Usually I take the whole week off and go 6 out of 7 days since its only a half hour drive down the road from me. I do know it flew last year during the EAA but I dont think I have any pictures of it in the air. Due to the econmy they only expect to have around 350 warbirds for the week. Total as of yesterday was 340 that had shown up but they expected a few to fly in for the weekend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2009)

Great photos, Paul!

I guess if a person can't be there, photos are the next best thing 

Thanks a million for sharing 'em!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Great photos, Paul!
> 
> I guess if a person can't be there, photos are the next best thing
> 
> Thanks a million for sharing 'em!



Your more then welcome!!!


----------



## Hudson MkIII (Aug 1, 2009)

That Lysander is a nice looking bird. The bomb bay of the Lanc is awesome too.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice shots Paul.THX for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Very nice shots Paul.THX for sharing.



Thanks Wojtek, I wished I could have went more days since it was 7 days long but O well. Maybe next year!!!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow !

Great pics Paul ! One of that travels that I need to do before die is to go Air Venture, I think that to see that warbirds flying is magic !

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Lucas and your welcome!!!


----------

